# Possible Dish Dispute: Belo Corporation (Resolved)



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH vs Belo ...
Mapdowns are one channel off (where space is available) ... similar to the still unavailable "TP55" Fox O&O related channels.

8259 (23) Austin, TX - (24 KVUE ABC)
7139 (8) Boise, ID - (7 KTVB NBC)
8658 (35) Charlotte, NC - (36 WCNC NBC)
8415 (7) Dallas, TX - (8 WFAA NBC)
8383 (10) Houston, TX - (11 KHOU CBS)
9104 (10) Lousiville, KY - (11 WHAS ABC)
7687 (3) New Orleans, LA - (4 WWL CBS)
7699 (53) New Orleans, LA - (54 WUPL MYTV)
7299 (12) Norfolk, VA - (13 WVEC ABC)
8333 (2) Phoenix, AZ - (3 KTVK CW)
8334 (60) Phoenix, AZ - (61 KASW CW)
8677 (7) Portland, OR - (8 KGW NBC)
8483 (6) San Antonio, TX - (5 KENS CBS)
8619 (6) Seattle, WA - (5 KING NBC)
8625 (15) Seattle, WA - (16 KONG)
9169 (5) Spokane, WA - (2 KREM CBS)
9175 (21) Spokane, WA - (22 WKSN CW)
8595 (3) St Louis, MO - (4 KMOV CBS)
8960 (10) Tucson, AZ - (11 KMSB Fox)
8961 (17) Tucson, AZ - (18 KTTU MYTV)
8805 (37) Twin Falls, ID - (38 KTFT NBC)


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

well i hope WFAA and the rest of the Belo owned stations aren't going into a dispute, cause if it does happen, it's gonna be a triple wammy for DFW area dish customers as not only do we lose FSN Southwest, KDFW & KDFI on Nov 1st, we'll lose 8 too soon. and it seems right that dish might be getting into a dispute with Belo soon as when a while back that Time Warner was almost in a dispute with Belo to carry the Belo O&O stations, they ran ads on WFAA about it and on the switch provider options, Dish wasn't listed, only U-Verse, Fios, and DirecTV,


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

My recollection might be a little fuzzy, but I think the last go-around with Belo & DISH, Belo wanted DISH to add NWCN (Northwest Cable News) to the Seattle-Spokane-Portland locals.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

levibluewa said:


> My recollection might be a little fuzzy, but I think the last go-around with Belo & DISH, Belo wanted DISH to add NWCN (Northwest Cable News) to the Seattle-Spokane-Portland locals.


did they ever do it at all, if so, i wonder if they want Dish to add TXCN too, since Belo also owns it, i woundn't mind seeing TXCN on satellite as the only ones who carry TXCN in TX is all of the cable companies, Dish and DirecTV doesn't carry it, i don't know about Uverse or Fios.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

No they didn't. But I wouldn't be surprised if it came up again. As I recall, they didn't add it because it was considered a "cable" channel. After the 6 month absence of the Fisher stations I'm not sure how this will go over with subs in the Spokane-Seattle-Portland markets. It could be a lot worse for DISH than losing FX, and the RSNs.


----------



## JackBauer112 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, you have the FOX, MSG and now Dallas based Belo Corporation owners of WFAA-TV DFW (Flagship), KING-TV Seattle, KGW-TV Portland just to name a few is possibly in a dispute over transmission of their TV stations.

Story here =====> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...ewarner_21bus.ART.State.Edition1.270af23.html


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You're late...Date of article: Tuesday, September 21, 2010


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

It may be nothing but I would still keep my eye on this one.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2612816#post2612816

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belo


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ah, well, that's the potential for "other shoes" for Charlie. It's great that Fox pulled their broadcast stations from Cablevision two weeks before possibly pulling them from Dish. It puts Fox in a bad light.

But if another owner of a group of stations uses it to attempt to leverage a contract with Dish and Charlie doesn't blink, then he'll look like a bad guy.

Belo is not News Corp, of course. They don't really have a Rupert Murdoch type personality to challenge Charlie on a personal level. And looking at their last quarterly, they seem to be gaining ground financially. So maybe they'll be able to work it out.

A lot depends on Belo's affiliate contract provisions recently negotiated with CBS, I suppose. Dish probably could give ground on some of those news channels depending on transponder space.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Isn't DIGITAL OTA wonderful, no contracts to worry about.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

levibluewa said:


> No they didn't. But I wouldn't be surprised if it came up again. As I recall, they didn't add it because it was considered a "cable" channel. After the 6 month absence of the Fisher stations I'm not sure how this will go over with subs in the Spokane-Seattle-Portland markets. It could be a lot worse for DISH than losing FX, and the RSNs.


Losing KREM will be a issue for those in Spokane. Most will remember how long KAYU was off of Comcast in 2005 for the entire football season though, so the area is used to this kind of battles. 
It would be nice to get NWCN, but the CN does stand for Cable News. Granted I would rather see KHQ's sub channel SWX(Sports and Weather Right Now) to be carried 1st, on Dish. Can pick it up via OTA, but its signal is weak were I am at. In CDA

KHQ has been working hard on a campaign to get all carriers to carry SWX.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

boba said:


> Isn't DIGITAL OTA wonderful, no contracts to worry about.


Yeah, for those who can mount a big antenna and get reception. Not everyone can.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah, for those who can mount a big antenna and get reception. No everyone can.


Golly gee, I've started the permit process for my 800' tower, haven't you?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Golly gee, I've started the permit process for my 800' tower, haven't you?


:lol: Yea, I'm going to roll my wheelchair on my roof & install my antenna this week. I'd have my dear 61 year old Mom do it, but she broke her toe this week.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

When does the Belo contract expire?

This is getting to be too much. I was not that upset by the loss of FSN Midwest. Should the Fox network go away, I'd be a little more upset. But if our CBS channel goes away, I'll be truly ticked off. It's the cumulative effect, really, not due to the value of any one station. I know I could probably get CBS and FOX OTA. But I don't have an antenna and was recently laid off from my job, so spending extra money on TV, something I'm paying for already, is not in the cards. Unfortunately the lack of decent income at this point probably would prevent me from being able to switch to another provider, too.

I'm perfectly willing to side with Dish on isolated issues... But as these conflicts pile up, I'm losing confidence. I'm otherwise a satisfied, even happy, customer. Quite annoying,


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CopyChief said:


> When does the Belo contract expire?


The article in the thread above gives a date for Time Warner vs Belo ... I have not seen a date on the expiration of the contract with DISH ... although with the temporary channels added I'd guess within a couple of weeks.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> The article in the thread above gives a date for Time Warner vs Belo ... I have not seen a date on the expiration of the contract with DISH ... although with the temporary channels added I'd guess within a couple of weeks.


Krem 2 in Spokane, a Belo company, hasn't said anything about the potential issue. Sent a email to them today, no response as of yet, and on there site, which they keep up to date on issues like this, there is nothing on it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> :lol: Yea, I'm going to roll my wheelchair on my roof & install my antenna this week. I'd have my dear 61 year old Mom do it, but she broke her toe this week.


I'll let you borrow my power chair to get up there bud!


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Glad I have an OTA module and indoor antenna on my 722k (plus another tabletop antenna on my 211). I won't miss a beat. 

It would be something to lose my local Fox and ABC affiliates at the same time. :nono2:

Considering Dish doesn't carry my local PBS, CW or Univision station in HD, I'm surprise more folks don't do OTA. There's also that HD-lite avoidance when going OTA.


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

It's one thing for fans to lose RSN's for NHL hockey.

It'll be worse when the NBA cranks up.

It'll be really bad if the Fox locals go away, with the World Series and NFL games.

But none of that will even come close if the Belo affiliates (ABC ones) go away. When those countless numbers of women cannot watch General Hospital....the fan will be utterly destroyed by some much stuff hitting it....


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> :lol: Yea, I'm going to roll my wheelchair on my roof & install my antenna this week. I'd have my dear 61 year old Mom do it, but she broke her toe this week.


Since this has happened before (Viacom), I never took mine down.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah, for those who can mount a big antenna and get reception. Not everyone can.


Not everyone needs a huge antenna. I can pickup WFAA actual ch8 on a 2 bay UHF bowtie 61 miles from the tower. That is roughly a 2ft square antenna, and at 62 I do still climb on my roof.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

boba said:


> Not everyone needs a huge antenna. I can pickup WFAA actual ch8 on a 2 bay UHF bowtie 61 miles from the tower. That is roughly a 2ft square antenna, and at 62 I do still climb on my roof.


Apparently I do, about 20 miles from the transmitter (as the crow flies). WPVI-6 is still VHF6, and it's probably the single worst channel to try to pull in because it sits so close to FM. It's the only one I can't get any signal on with any antenna I try, indoors or out.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Apparently I do, about 20 miles from the transmitter (as the crow flies). WPVI-6 is still VHF6, and it's probably the single worst channel to try to pull in because it sits so close to FM. It's the only one I can't get any signal on with any antenna I try, indoors or out.


That brings up one of my biggest pet peeves. Local channels are supposed to offer a signal that everybody in thier DMA can recieve. Locals only offer the bare minimum effort signal wise inside the DMA, yet are able to block people from getting a channel outside of thier DMA. I would love to be able to timeshift like they do in Canada and other places. Locals are included for free in a package no matter who the carrier is, but be allowed to have any other markets as many as you want, for a fee.

This isn't the 1950's anymore. People move all the time, no longer living were they consider home, and should be able to have access to anything a carrier can offer.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> That brings up one of my biggest pet peeves. Local channels are supposed to offer a signal that everybody in thier DMA can recieve. Locals only offer the bare minimum effort signal wise inside the DMA


You're telling me. It was better before the full-on transition when they were on their temporary UHF channel. Now they don't want to go back and the FCC won't press them on it. Does the frequency really matter THAT much to them?

Before it gets too cold I may have to go outside and fiddlefaddle with my antenna a bit to see if I can get anything more out of it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Does the frequency really matter THAT much to them?


Yes. Low VHF has very low transmitter operating costs. High VHF has low transmitter operating costs. Full power UHF has high transmitter operating costs...

Consider here in Arkansas, channel 12 uses 65kw, channel 30 uses 1000kw. Thats a big difference not only in electricity, but the tubes in the finals to handle it. Thats why stations resisted moving off VHF (which should have been mandatory).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

boba said:


> Not everyone needs a huge antenna. I can pickup WFAA actual ch8 on a 2 bay UHF bowtie 61 miles from the tower. That is roughly a 2ft square antenna, and at 62 I do still climb on my roof.


I'm in Allen, closer than you to the towers. Do you think an indoor would work, then? I'm a 75002 zip.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Yes. Low VHF has very low transmitter operating costs. High VHF has low transmitter operating costs. Full power UHF has high transmitter operating costs...
> 
> Consider here in Arkansas, channel 12 uses 65kw, channel 30 uses 1000kw. Thats a big difference not only in electricity, but the tubes in the finals to handle it. Thats why stations resisted moving off VHF (which should have been mandatory).


Right now as far as I'm aware WPVI is at 30kw and that's as high as they're allowed to go because of stations in NY and CT. There's already been one exemption for the boost granted.

It's still pretty unusable for most people in the area. Just awful. They could have kept their UHF transmitter from before and just used that and skipped all this.

Between them and WHYY-12 on VHF-HI it's almost untenable. Luckily I get 90 signal strength on the local NJN PBS transmitter in Camden.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm in Allen, closer than you to the towers. Do you think an indoor would work, then? I'm a 75002 zip.


Your question is hard to answer, topography between you and the towers, construction of the building you live in and what you buy for an antenna all effect reception.

As has been suggested by many posters buy the antenna from a store with a good return policy. Yes you have a good chance that an indoor antenna will work for the major broadcasters. I prefer an outdoor antenna but that dosen't fit everyone life style.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh gawd, here we go again, people. The following is posted on KVUE (Belo/ABC/Austin) website:



> for DISH Network customers
> 
> kvue.com
> 
> ...


Now folks, I gotta tell ya....if Dish is having problems with just Fox, that's one thing. But if Dish is having problems with MULTIPLE providers, that's another entirely! Those in Austin with Dish may shortly find themselves without ABC _*or*_ Fox!


----------



## curlysir (Sep 5, 2006)

WFAA, channel 8 in Dallas had a similar notice.

I sent and email to a link on the notice voicing my opinion of the threat to pull their station from Dish. I hope they get this resolved as I am getting tired of this crap. This will be the 3rd time I have gone through this, once with cable and twice with Dish. I don't know if any of the carriers are immune from this. I will stick it out with Dish on this one too, as I checked out Direct and it would eventually cost be about $20 more a month for the service I have now plus I would have to pay $99 to get the same level of HD service as I do now.

An antenna is not an option for me so I will just have to do without, will bother my wife (Dancing With the Stars) more then it will me.

It is all about $, Belo more then doubled the price of the Dallas Morning News about a year ago and lost a lot of subscribers, so I guess this is a way to try and make up for it.


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

WFAA (Channel 8 DFW) just aired a commercial about it, but rather than direct folks to switch providers they just urged them to contact Dish.

I can't imagine the outcry from all the female Dish subscribers if they can't watch General Hospital this Monday.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Joe Diver said:


> WFAA (Channel 8 DFW) just aired a commercial about it, but rather than direct folks to switch providers they just urged them to contact Dish.


That is especially nice contrasted with the Fox dispute where it seemed all Fox wanted to do was tell people to dump DISH.



> I can't imagine the outcry from all the female Dish subscribers if they can't watch General Hospital this Monday.


SoapNET ... Channel 253.


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

James Long said:


> That is especially nice contrasted with the Fox dispute where it seemed all Fox wanted to do was tell people to dump DISH.


I thought so too....tactful and professional...at least as much as can be considering the situation.



James Long said:


> SoapNET ... Channel 253.


Didn't think of that!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Joe Diver said:


> I can't imagine the outcry from all the female Dish subscribers if they can't watch General Hospital this Monday.


It's Sunday 11/7, not this Monday, they extended it one week according to prior post.


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

RAD said:


> It's Sunday 11/7, not this Monday, they extended it one week according to prior post.


That's the Austin station, but maybe it will also apply to all of them? Last night WFAA (Dallas) aired the commercial saying service will end 10/31.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is a article about what the big affiliate owners are doing and why. It was on Friday's SkyREPORT. 

At What Cost Retrans?

Here's one for those of you who are beginning to wonder just how high the price of Congress' mandated retrans scheme might get. Michael Wilner of cable op Insight is among the curious and, after some digging round in various presentations to Wall Street, he found:

• Sinclair Broadcasting reported that "current retransmission revenues are three to four times greater than (the company's) 2003 theoretical analysis."

• Nexstar Broadcasting Group showed a 68.5% increase from 2008 to 2009 in retrans revenue ... and they predict a "substantial double digit growth" in 2010. 

• Media General said its retrans fees had grown from $7M in 2008 to $16M in 2009 ... and they estimated an increase of up to $18-19M in 2010. (To find the full blog, go here.)

In short, Congress has made blackmail legal ... and the broadcasters are, quite naturally, making the most of it. Which is probably why fewer and fewer of them are willing to break out their retrans revenues anymore in reports to the SEC.

But, of course, it isn't just the cable/satellite/telco guys who worry about the impacts of current retrans rules .... Programmers without broadcast big brothers have worries too as evidenced by a recent meeting between Discovery's David Zaslav and FCC Chairman Julius Genachowski to discuss "the impact that the current retransmission consent scheme has on the ability of programmers not affiliated with must-have broadcasters to gain carriage on reasonable terms and conditions, and the need for the Commission to protect diversity of voice on MVPD offerings."

It's plain to see that they are going to do their best to gouge all that watch them other than OTA.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

They clear up one dispute and get right into another one. They just started scrolling a warning message here on KHOU channel 11 saying it was going away for dish users after oct. 31st and added they will always be free ota and available on other providers. I get them ok ota so I'm not too worried, but this is annoying. I guess our nbc and abc affiliates will be the next ones trying to score more scratch from dbs/cable systems.

Here is what khou is saying about it: http://khou.com/news/local/Letter-from-the-GM-106302143.html


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

If we lose KHOU tonight miz olguy will really be upset. She loves her some CBS Monday and Thursday night comedies. At least she can get her soap on Soapnet.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Joe Diver said:


> WFAA (Channel 8 DFW) just aired a commercial about it, but rather than direct folks to switch providers they just urged them to contact Dish.


What good does this really do? You have upset subs contacting frontline CSRs who have the power to do what? Apologize? Explain that Dish is working very hard to resolve this? Run into the conference room, slam their fist on the table and demand a resolution, or nobody gets to go home (I think not).

That's as inane as Dish running a banner for the sub to contact their local station demanding an immediate resolution.

I think both sides know that the consumer is going to be PO'ed, but that is not going to be a factor in the resolution, $$$$ is.

So I think that both sides should stop dragging the consumer into a disagreement where they have no power to dictate terms of the outcome.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

CoolGui said:


> They clear up one dispute and get right into another one. They just started scrolling a warning message here on KHOU channel 11 saying it was going away for dish users after oct. 31st and added they will always be free ota and available on other providers. I get them ok ota so I'm not too worried, but this is annoying. I guess our nbc and abc affiliates will be the next ones trying to score more scratch from dbs/cable systems.
> 
> Here is what khou is saying about it: http://khou.com/news/local/Letter-from-the-GM-106302143.html


Its funny how KHOU says there will always be Free OTA signal for people, yet they DO NOT point out that the dispute is about wanting to Charge Dish for that same Free OTA signal.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Its funny how KHOU says there will always be Free OTA signal for people, yet they DO NOT point out that the dispute is about wanting to Charge Dish for that same Free OTA signal.


Yep, but they can't really justify the free = $$$$ for them so they wouldn't really want to point that out. It's all about money. Honestly I can't blame the stations for doing it, they are in the business of making money and this is a pretty easy way to do it. That doesn't mean I think it's right though.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

a work-around if Belo gets shut off? or not, because technically the subs are in a "served" area.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I think all Belo stations are running the same message trying to make it sound like it's big, mean old Dish against a itty bitty TV station. A bit underhanded of Belo if you ask me. And I know you didn't.


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

I didn't get that impression. Sounded to me like they're at an impasse and the channels will be pulled. Belo asks people to simply call Dish and tell them they want the channel. Nowhere near the campaign Fox mounted.....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

levibluewa said:


> Is AAD ... a work-around if Belo gets shut off? or not, because technically the subs are in a "served" area.


It depends on the individual situation. Carriage on DISH, DirecTV or cable or lack thereof does not affect qualifying for AAD distants. If the individual customer is within the coverage area of the station they can't get AAD distants without a waiver from the station. (If they are out of the Belo station market they might be able to, depending on what other affiliates exist, but they would be receiving that market's locals via DISH not Belo's so there would be less of a need for distants.)


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

and it looks like the Belo O&O stations will stay on Dish Network after tonight after all as Belo and Dish have reached an tentative deal according to the Dallas Morning News' site:
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/latestnews/stories/1101dnbusbelodish.1e6324816.html


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, I just tuned in to see if it would shut down while I was watching, but it's still on. Went to the khou site and read their story (http://khou.com/home/KHOU-reaches-tentative-agreement-with-DISH-Network-106418824.html). I guess they were working through the weekend on it. Well they got it done, that's all that matters.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

olguy said:


> I think all Belo stations are running the same message trying to make it sound like it's big, mean old Dish against a itty bitty TV station. A bit underhanded of Belo if you ask me. And I know you didn't.


The general public doesn't cares who owns locals. They just care about Judge Popo, soaps ETC. By the way SoapNet will go off soon.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> The general public doesn't cares who owns locals. They just care about Judge Popo, soaps ETC. By the way SoapNet will go off soon.


Soapnet isnt going anywhere until* Jan 2012*
Certainly not soon..Unless we are using dish's definition of soon


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> Its funny how KHOU says there will always be Free OTA signal for people, yet they DO NOT point out that the dispute is about wanting to Charge Dish for that same Free OTA signal.


Actually, DISH Network, as an individual viewer, can watch them all they want...for FREE. Just like you can.

But, they cannot re-SELL or re-distribute their signal without permission. Just like you can't.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

kenglish said:


> Actually, DISH Network, as an individual viewer, can watch them all they want...for FREE. Just like you can.
> 
> But, they cannot re-SELL or re-distribute their signal without permission. Just like you can't.


Sorry, I just have never bought into the idea that ANY carrier needs to pay for OTA signals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Sorry, I just have never bought into the idea that ANY carrier needs to pay for OTA signals.


Legally, yes. Morally, no.

I'd love to see "consent to carry" repealed. Consent should be implicit in receiving one's license to use the public airwaves to reach the public. Cable/satellite rebroadcast enabling the reach covered by the license should not be prohibited as it can be under current law.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> I'd love to see "consent to carry" repealed. Consent should be implicit in receiving one's license to use the public airwaves to reach the public. Cable/satellite rebroadcast enabling the reach covered by the license should not be prohibited as it can be under current law.


Excellent wording. I never could state the case in such precise, clear language.

Hope you don't mind, but I'll probably use that in lobbying my Congressman and Senators.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

James Long said:


> Legally, yes. Morally, no.
> 
> I'd love to see "consent to carry" repealed. Consent should be implicit in receiving one's license to use the public airwaves to reach the public. Cable/satellite rebroadcast enabling the reach covered by the license should not be prohibited as it can be under current law.


I agree.

There would probably need to be a requirement to relay the programming as-is, that is with the same commercials, etc.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bnborg said:


> There would probably need to be a requirement to relay the programming as-is, that is with the same commercials, etc.


Actually, for locals, distants and superstations that requirement is already in place.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

James Long said:


> Legally, yes. Morally, no.
> 
> I'd love to see "consent to carry" repealed. Consent should be implicit in receiving one's license to use the public airwaves to reach the public. Cable/satellite rebroadcast enabling the reach covered by the license should not be prohibited as it can be under current law.


Perhaps that should have been done when the licenses were issued. It is unfathomable to me that some are promoting discriminatory practices; the broadcaster cannot profit off of retransmitting their signal, but MVPD's can on average receive $70 per customer because in part those channels are rebroadcast. I can guarantee you that if Dish Network nor DirecTV had local channels their subscriber counts would be halved. It was the biggest reason people wouldn't sign up for DBS in the 1990's. It was the biggest reason people did sign of for DBS in the 2000's.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok - then lets set a statutory rate - all stations get the same amount. No negotiation.

We have precedent -the Superstations.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Greg Bimson said:


> I can guarantee you that if Dish Network nor DirecTV had local channels their subscriber counts would be halved.


Make it fair. Take away local TV from cable as well. Then find out how long "consent to carry" continues to live.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

If it were "fair", with no difference between a rebroadcaster carrying ESPN or carrying a local channel, we wouldn't be having a debate why either should be treated differently.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Greg Bimson said:


> If it were "fair", with no difference between a rebroadcaster carrying ESPN or carrying a local channel, we wouldn't be having a debate why either should be treated differently.


ESPN (as a channel) does not have an FCC license to broadcast with all the rights and responsibilities that such a license requires (including providing at least one free feed on the frequency they have borrowed from the public).

That broadcast bandwidth is a valuable property. Broadcasters have been given a slice to serve the public and they are REQUIRED to provide at least one public free feed on that bandwidth. I simply want to extend that requirement to allowing that one feed to be carried (within the station's defined coverage area or market). If there has to be a payment let it be done via a statutory license, not individual stations making demands and withholding content.


----------

